# chick riders



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey are there any other chick dhers out there.... It seems like all the other riders out there that are chicks are XC... Aren't there any other down hill chicks out there???? Or are all the dh riders guys?? Not that that is a bad thing bc guys force me to ride harder but Its nice to talk to other girls too just bc they sometimes understand you better or can explain things better(no offence guys). Anyways if there are any girls out there please let me know so I don't feel so alone out here listening to the guys all the time....


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

theres a couple on the forums...

kathy is one i think...maby...cant remember coz u chicks dont post much...maby u should change that...wink wink nudge nudge...


----------



## northoceanbeach (Jul 27, 2004)

chicks don't DH -freeride, so that's not a chick. it's a sorry dude trying to get chicks to talk to him. i'ts the oldest trick in the book.


" uh, yeah, i'm a "chick", and i want to talk to other chicks. so you all reply to me. and only chicks."

yeah


----------



## NumbNutz (Apr 8, 2004)

northoceanbeach said:


> chicks don't DH -freeride, so that's not a chick. it's a sorry dude trying to get chicks to talk to him. i'ts the oldest trick in the book.
> 
> " uh, yeah, i'm a "chick", and i want to talk to other chicks. so you all reply to me. and only chicks."
> 
> yeah


I have seen "chicks" DHing. I don't freeride, so I can't say anything about that, but I assume they do that too.


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Whats wrong with chicks DHing? I wish I could hang out with a bunch of DH chics!


----------



## jonjon (May 19, 2004)

try ridemonkey dot com

few ladies over there dh


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

*I am not a chick but I am a rider*

I should not have posted that. Sorry....


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

Sorry that no one believes that I am a female rider I quess thats up to you... but won't you feel like an idiot when you finally realize that I am a female!!! That could be why more females don't dh-freeride because there are idiots out there like you insisting that they can't!
And thats probably why more women don't post here either if they are all being told they are liers!!!! I am glad that the guys I ride with here aren't as close minded like you!!! ( it's not a chick its a loser guy that wants girls to talk to him) get a life and loser you messed with the wrong girl!!!!


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

dhchick said:


> Sorry that no one believes that I am a female rider I quess thats up to you... but won't you feel like an idiot when you finally realize that I am a female!!! That could be why more females don't dh-freeride because there are idiots out there like you insisting that they can't!
> And thats probably why more women don't post here either if they are all being told they are liers!!!! I am glad that the guys I ride with here aren't as close minded like you!!! ( it's not a chick its a loser guy that wants girls to talk to him) get a life and loser you messed with the wrong girl!!!!


Down girlie. It's all good. Chics can rip DH too. 
There's just not as many of 'em. That's why these guys don't know how to handle it.
Besides there's been a rash clowns on here lately pulling pranks.

This chic can rip it up but good:
http://www.welcometobigbear.com/Biking/pictures.htm


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dhchick said:


> .........( it's not a chick its a loser guy that wants girls to talk to him) get a life and loser you messed with the wrong girl!!!!


funny that you replied to this comment. we all know the chicks don't really talk to each other, they are mostly too busy trying to step it up and impress the guys (mostly to thier demise)
but i believe you are a chick, you have made numerous references to your husband..... no dude looking for chicks would try to pull that one...


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

dhchick said:


> Sorry that no one believes that I am a female rider I quess thats up to you... but won't you feel like an idiot when you finally realize that I am a female!!! That could be why more females don't dh-freeride because there are idiots out there like you insisting that they can't!
> And thats probably why more women don't post here either if they are all being told they are liers!!!! I am glad that the guys I ride with here aren't as close minded like you!!! ( it's not a chick its a loser guy that wants girls to talk to him) get a life and loser you messed with the wrong girl!!!!


its just my opinion so dont yell at me for saying this

DHing chicks conflict with the gender roles

by all means, I don't discourage females from DHing but extreme sports are just a guy thing


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

Question: Why did the woman cross the road?

Answer: Never mind that, what was she doing out of the kitchen???? 

 

j/k, sorry, I smell a troll here as well. any mtn I've been to has a decent amount of "dh chicks," so if you *are* a real chick, ahem, broad, uhhhh, WOMAN, just head out to your local DH mtn and look around. you'll find other tarts, uh, babes, ummmmmm.... (crap, not very good at this PC thing. ) women at the mtns...



edit: to Chikity China, DH girlies RAWK!!!! sorry you're so hung up on gender defining roles for men and women. nothing sexier than a chick who goes bigger than you.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> ..................... thats y there aren't any male bikini models


cooter would have to reprimand you for such a bold statement.....


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> cooter would have to reprimand you for such a bold statement.....


hey ill edit it okay?


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

dante said:


> Question: Why did the woman cross the road?
> 
> Answer: Never mind that, what was she doing out of the kitchen????
> 
> ...


hey I don't want a girl that goes bigger than me, that would make me look like the girl


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> cooter would have to reprimand you for such a bold statement.....


Oh christ... here comes the pic of Cooter in a gstring again...cringe...

Hey, I'm eating lunch man ... I hope Cooter is actually out riding or something today.

P


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

first off thanx westcoasthucker for beleiving that I am a female... you guys are too funny (extreme sports for guys.... women belong in the kitchen) do you ever lay awake late at night staring at your nudy posters and wonder why your so lonely?


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

dhchick said:


> first off thanx westcoasthucker for beleiving that I am a female... you guys are too funny (extreme sports for guys.... women belong in the kitchen) do you ever lay awake late at night staring at your nudy posters and wonder why your so lonely?


yes. yes. ...and yes.


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

dhchick said:


> first off thanx westcoasthucker for beleiving that I am a female... you guys are too funny (extreme sports for guys.... women belong in the kitchen) do you ever lay awake late at night staring at your nudy posters and wonder why your so lonely?


Considering most of them are 15 years old and the only nude women they have ever seen are made of paper, probably not.

Where in BC are you located?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

davet said:


> Considering most of them are 15 years old and the only nude women they have ever seen are made of paper, probably not.
> 
> Where in BC are you located?


Dude, you are so behind the times. The only nude women I've ever seen are made of photons on an LCD or CRT.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

I was at North Star this summer and was surprised to see how many chicks were DH'ing, most of them better than me. So they are out there. MTB chicks kick ass. Personally though I like the XC ones b/c of all the tight spandex and muscular legs and tight stomachs.....drool. Sorry about that, got distracted.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

dhchick said:


> Sorry that no one believes that I am a female rider I quess thats up to you... but won't you feel like an idiot when you finally realize that I am a female!!! That could be why more females don't dh-freeride because there are idiots out there like you insisting that they can't!
> And thats probably why more women don't post here either if they are all being told they are liers!!!! I am glad that the guys I ride with here aren't as close minded like you!!! ( it's not a chick its a loser guy that wants girls to talk to him) get a life and loser you messed with the wrong girl!!!!


If anything there need to be more people like you. Especially around the age group of 16-18.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Jul 27, 2004)

i didn't say that chicks can't downhill, just that they usually don't. and alot of chicks on guy heavy forums are not real.

it's like surfing. sure they tell you chicks surf, and they even have little magazines and stuff, but i surf like 6 days a wekk and see a girl maybe one of those times, but maybe not at all. and they are NEVER as good. so the promoters for the sport just try to boost the fact that girls do it. it's good marketing. and they can but they don't. even the guys on here are like. hmm...i have seen girls DH. have seen. but not often, and when you do you remember it more. because they stick out. 

see i don't ride to impress anybody. so if they said white 20 somethings in hawaii can't freeride i don't care because i do it for me. but you apparantly do not because you have a chip on your \shoulder and something to prove.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Why does it really matter? Sure physically guys are born with a bit more of a strength advantage(not that its always that way) but girls do all sorts of things. I've seen plenty of girls surf when I was out in hawaii and then they're always on tv. You also cant necessarily say theyre NEVER as good because there's a different set of standards as far as performance goes for each gender. Obviously you have something to prove yourself otherwise you wouldnt go on about how girls never do anything and its only a marketting scam by the FCC to make it not so sexist. I personally have ridden with girls that are a hell of a lot more better than me and some that arent so good. It all depends on the individual and same goes for guys. I've ridden with people that can hardly even ride off a curb and then I've ridden with people that are pro racers.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Dh Chick...I'm a girl and I ride DH/ Freeride...I don't post on here much cuz I'm not a bike mechanic...I just ride them...I leave it to my man to hook me up with a sweet setup...well, cuz someone has to cook while he's on this computer reading all the latest stuff they came out with...and I wouldn't recommend bothering to read on the women's forum here, unless you're interested in some crap about which mascara to wear when you're riding that won't run so much...and other various girly stuff... BTW...what's your skill level like...examples of what you ride such as drop and ladders and whatnot??

and for Kona in SB...just cuz we choose not to wear lame spandex doesn't mean we don't have tight abs and nice legs...let's see you wreck in spandex off a drop and tell me you'll wear them again...not that I've tried it cuz I'm at least a little bit smarter than that...

another reason there might not be so many girls riding DH/freeride is cuz you guys stare at us so much when we do...makes us feel sort of out of place...

anyways Good Luck with your riding Dh Chick...and post some pics when ya can...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

irieness said:


> Dh Chick...I'm a girl and I ride DH/ Freeride..........


i was wondering how long it would take you to find this thread......

(edit: i was just looking back over a post you made a while back.... and after re-looking at those pictures, i just realized that i know who you are..... good stuff......)


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

hmmmmm. dunno, still seems weird. maybe we've got all the DH chicks here on the east coast, but there's always girls on the mtns around here. below is one of our crew racing platt earlier in the season. If this girl really wants to meet other girls, just show up at a mtn!  (and I appologize, the kitchen thing was a joke...)


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Is that her, WCH?*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i was wondering how long it would take you to find this thread......
> 
> (edit: i was just looking back over a post you made a while back.... and after re-looking at those pictures, i just realized that i know who you are..... good stuff......)


She looks pretty comfortable there...a kinda relaxed body position. I'm impressed. This past May I ran across a group of locals on Porcupine Rim in Moab. It was there toward the end in that kind of play area before it gets into really tight single track before the finish. Some freeride folks had a girl with them riding a Trek Fuel XC model. She hadn't done it before, but she worked up the courage to take that 5 foot drop to flat out of that little bowl area. She nailed it smoothly and was pretty jazzed about it--especially on that bike. It's fun to see anyone doing new stuff, but it was especially cool seeing an XC girl stepping it up.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

TNC said:


> She looks pretty comfortable there...a kinda relaxed body position. I'm impressed..................


you may not be suprised to find out that she is zachdanks' lady........


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i was wondering how long it would take you to find this thread......
> 
> (edit: i was just looking back over a post you made a while back.... and after re-looking at those pictures, i just realized that i know who you are..... good stuff......)


Yep I've met ya...that was me before my head got stuck up my A** and pretty much quit riding what seems like 8 months ago or something...getting back on track now and gonna tear it up again...at least for me anyways...It was nice meeting you guys and you're always welcome to come up here and stay at our place anytime...you might have to put up with a girl tagging along though...but at least that way you guys have someone to film without taking turns...unless I can ride the stunt of course...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you may not be suprised to find out that she is zachdanks' lady........


Oooh he's gonna be mad that I've been found out cuz I get a little outspoken at times...  ...only if you're a jacka** like gonzostrike though...otherwise we're all about the love...


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

irieness said:


> and for Kona in SB...just cuz we choose not to wear lame spandex doesn't mean we don't have tight abs and nice legs...let's see you wreck in spandex off a drop and tell me you'll wear them again...not that I've tried it cuz I'm at least a little bit smarter than that...


irieness,
trust me, nobody, anywhere wants to see me were spandex. . Oh and i wasn't trying to imply that you don't have tight abs and nice legs. I hear on the crashes, its long sleeves and plenty of padding for me.


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice to see another girl reply to my post... I think I confused a few guys out there I wasn't looking to find girls out here to ride with( there are plenty of girls that ride my local mountain) I was simply wondering if there were any women dh riders on this board!!!!
Thanks to those of you who didn't insult me and my gender and now I know why there aren't many girls posting... there are probably a lot of girls reading the board but to afraid to post.. Most guys that I meet love to see a girl on a bike and tend to treat them with respect and say they would love to see more women riders. I am not out to impress anyone just love to ride in the summer and snowboard in the winter... just a passion of mine!! Sorry I started something that turned out to be so neg.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

KONA_in_SB said:


> irieness,
> trust me, nobody, anywhere wants to see me were spandex. . Oh and i wasn't trying to imply that you don't have tight abs and nice legs. I hear on the crashes, its long sleeves and plenty of padding for me.


I'm just messing around with ya cuz I HATE spandex...(not the people that wear them)...and I wasn't taking it personally and not trying to imply that I'm some sort of hottie...it just seems that most guys think DH/freeride girls are burly butch chicks...and not all of us are...well, I've got burly arms for a chick...


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*we are outnumbered...*

...but us DH-Freeride chics do exist. 
And we can kick some ass while blow drying our nails and doing our hair.
Kidding.....sort of. Thought I would chime in on this conversation to add one more to the list of DH chics....out of good ole' illegal Santa Cruz


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

irieness said:


> ......well, I've got burly arms for a chick...


yeah, and a cool popeye style, anchor tattoo also.....


----------



## pntballpunk51 (Aug 6, 2004)

irieness said:


> .I don't post on here much cuz I'm not a bike mechanic...I just ride them..


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

dhchick said:


> Thanks to those of you who didn't insult me and my gender and now I know why there aren't many girls posting... there are probably a lot of girls reading the board but to afraid to post.. Most guys that I meet love to see a girl on a bike and tend to treat them with respect and say they would love to see more women riders. I am not out to impress anyone just love to ride in the summer and snowboard in the winter... just a passion of mine!! Sorry I started something that turned out to be so neg.


Honestly...I don't think there are that many girls on this board...even lurking...all I ever remember of girls are Kat10 and Chimichanga or something like that...and if there are more they should speak up...cuz you don't have to be afraid of the boys/men on here...you just gotta give it back to them...and most of em are stoked to have a girl on here...

as far as being negative...the discussion always goes towards the whole gender equality thing...there's always gonna be those few that think it's cuz of build (that only matters when you have to hike a bike up a hill) other than that...it's purely in your mind...
edit: and now that I see her post....Downhillprincess


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

nice to meet you both irieness and downhillprincess how long have you been riding? And R the guys on here always this mean? LOL


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

irieness said:


> .....................there's always gonna be those few that think it's cuz of build (that only matters when you have to hike a bike up a hill) other than that...*it's purely in your mind*...


word! truer words have never been spoken. i don't know how many time i have to tell people this...

if you can envision yourself doing it, you can do it.......

if you envision yourself eating it, you will eat it....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dhchick said:


> ............And R the guys on here always this mean? LOL


no, sometimes we are *really * mean..(well, speaking for myself...)


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> word! truer words have never been spoken. i don't know how many time i have to tell people this...
> 
> if you can envision yourself doing it, you can do it.......
> 
> if you envision yourself eating it, you will eat it....


Thanks for making me laugh so often...and I don't remember showing you my popeye anchor tattoo...but nice of you to remember it...


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

[cuz you don't have to be afraid of the boys/men on here...you just gotta give it back to them...and most of em are stoked to have a girl on here...]

I personally ain't afraid of no boyz. ... I just don't ever have much to say. I think boyz like that too....  
To moi it just doesn't seem like a rare thing to see a girl DH-ing it cuz at races and stuff I have met some many girls who ride and kick some serious ass. Sure, not as common as the boyz, but not like the rarest thing in the world.
Oh yeah, and threads here always seem to be taken negative by someone, so just let it roll off your back....


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

dhchick said:


> nice to meet you both irieness and downhillprincess how long have you been riding? And R the guys on here always this mean? LOL


Hmmm...yes...some of these boyz get rather cocky...but I just figure they are all talk and maybe making up for something?? (I know that is gonna cause me some words...)
I have been racing DH for three years, and riding DH-Freeride for the same amount of time.
What about you?


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

whoa, its funny to see somebody make a post like this, and everybody come out of hiding. I have to agree with the person that said something like, if you want to meet other girls go to races. Theres always a bunch of girls at the races around here, and its cool to see them ride. Some of them got pretty messed up at the last Tenney race in Plymouth, NH...and the one before that, one had a pretty bad concussion. Just try and go to a race near you, you're bound to find some other girls to hang around with, and talk about whatever.


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

I have just been DH-Freeriding for 2 years but absolutly love it.. My husband got me into it and said I would love it and he was right!


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

mtb chicks are hot is spandex, but there's nothing that can beat the grace a beauty of seeing a woman going 40-50moh down a rocky mountain... now that is hot


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

MTBsSd said:


> mtb chicks are hot is spandex, but there's nothing that can beat the grace a beauty of seeing a woman going 40-50moh down a rocky mountain... now that is hot


Yeah...and it'd be really "hot" if we wore our bikinis while we rode too...somehow the camel toes of spandex don't appeal to me and neither does my thonged bare butt cheeks in a bikini on a bike seat either...but as long as the guys like it right??


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

dhchick said:


> nice to meet you both irieness and downhillprincess how long have you been riding? And R the guys on here always this mean? LOL


excuse me...

as far as im conserned id havnt been abusive to you at all so far and also noone would have said anythign to ur post if i hadnt have stepped in and started everyone off...its my duty as honorary juinor post whore but still...

i would like nothing more than to see some chicks as major icons on MTBR...i think it wouldb be great for the sport if we had some major tech wizzes that were female etc...and no im not sucking up quite frankly i could care less about your or anyone elses feeling on this forum but still it would be nice to chat to a girl for once instead of all of these guys constantly...wacth out for tony...hes a vrigin...

and no no...chicks that DH...FR or do MX for that matter do not have to be butch...one of the hottest chicks i have ever seen is an MX aussie chick...and dam when i say that i mean it...and plus our aussie DH juinor champion is like 5' 6" or summin and tiny and she could kick my ass down any DH track...uglyer than a pit bull but hey the girl can fricking ride...

but...you dont have to be a bike techo to constantly post...tony and I arent the brightest MTBers and we have more posts than most ppl...and no one can tell you not to offer your advice on a matter and i think i dont like the fact you feel that way...if you padi much attention to the forum you will have noticed that you dont need to know a great deal about bikes to help ppl just be in the right place at the right time...and if you dont theres no fricking sign saying "if ur not Jm and know why the bloody sky is blue then dont post or you will be banned"...

and yes we can be really sexist and rude sometimes but hey...u chicks can get up to some nasty sh!t to...

anyways iriness knows what im on about...but shes a woman...so what would she know...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

irieness said:


> but as long as the guys like it right??


right. haha jk. i think chicks riding is cool, especially if they rip like you.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

irieness said:


> Yeah...and it'd be really "hot" if we wore our bikinis while we rode too...somehow the camel toes of spandex don't appeal to me and neither does my thonged bare butt cheeks in a bikini on a bike seat either...but as long as the guys like it right??


now whyd you have to put it like that...


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

*I dunno but......*



irieness said:


> Yeah...and it'd be really "hot" if we wore our bikinis while we rode too...somehow the camel toes of spandex don't appeal to me and neither does my thonged bare butt cheeks in a bikini on a bike seat either...but as long as the guys like it right??


I have a movie here at home......um???......Chain Reaction 5 I think, and there is a sweeeeeet section devoted to the ladies. Very nice too! I think three women were in it and they all killed it. I was VERY impressed to finally see a movie that featured the ladies. I think the movie I've seen a ladie in was Ryan Leache's vid. His wife has a little ssection in the bonus part of the vid doing some nice trials moves.

Oh yeah....my point was......I have seen lots o' purty ladies on the hill, full body armor and all.

I don't think we have enough women in our pastime.

-Beau-


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*it is addicting...*



dhchick said:


> I have just been DH-Freeriding for 2 years but absolutly love it.. My husband got me into it and said I would love it and he was right!


I agree. I tried a dirtbike not too long ago and found that to be equally addicting. Sold one of my race bikes to get a dirtbike and got into motocross....you should try that too if you haven't already!!
Makes going uphill on a really heavy bike a ton of fun.....


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

BJ- said:


> anyways iriness knows what im on about...but shes a woman...so what would she know...


Not much about anything...that's what I know...and I'll be the first to admit it... 

anyways everyone on here is cool except for the few that think they know it all...


----------



## MulletsRuleAndSoDoI (Aug 19, 2004)

*Indeed*



BJ- said:


> excuse me...
> ...tony and I arent the brightest MTBers


No truer words have ever been spoken on this site, ever. 

I think it's cool that chicks ride as long as they have time to iron my clothes and mop and bake me a pie with my initials in the crust.....

In all seriousness, there is a chick in one of the NS Extreme videos that makes me drop the remote a stumble around in a daze for a few minutes. Damn fine. If Tony saw her he'd get all worked up and put a dress on his dog and turn the lights down low if you know what I mean.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

irieness said:


> Not much about anything...that's what I know...and I'll be the first to admit it...
> 
> anyways everyone on here is cool except for the few that think they know it all...


zedro and JM actually do know everything tho...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

BJ- said:


> now whyd you have to put it like that...


What the camel toes on spandex or bare A** cheeks on a bike seat...you'd be suprised how sexy that looks from behind...as long as you don't have dimples in your butt cheeks...that's how we start our foreplay...I ride around the neighborhood in my thong while my old man chases me...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

irieness said:


> What the camel toes on spandex or bare A** cheeks on a bike seat...you'd be suprised how sexy that looks from behind...as long as you don't have dimples in your butt cheeks...that's how we start our foreplay...I ride around the neighborhood in my thong while my old man chases me...


*slowly backing out of thread*


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

dhchick said:


> nice to meet you both irieness and downhillprincess how long have you been riding? And R the guys on here always this mean? LOL


Nice to meet you ladies too...starting out riding XC to get in shape for backpacking...did that for like 6 mos. and then got my first DH bike(Banshee scream)...and I WAS the first of the Norcal crew to have one ...rode it once and went up to Whistler and loved it...came back rode it a bit til Zachdank broke it...then I was given the Foes...rode that til I started being a wuss...quit riding for about 6 mos. or so...and now I'm riding again...long story short..riding DH for about 1yr minus the 6 mos. my head was stuck in my butt...but thankfully I finally wedged it out of there...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

konabiker said:


> *slowly backing out of thread*


LMAO...you don't know til you've tried it...

and you do realize I'm full of BS...well...except for the camel toe thing...can't stand seeing the spandex..


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

konabiker said:


> What the camel toes on spandex or bare A** cheeks on a bike seat...you'd be suprised how sexy that looks from behind...as long as you don't have dimples in your butt cheeks...that's how we start our foreplay...I ride around the neighborhood in my thong while my old man chases me...


aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

(running for my bloodly life)

ur "old man" chases u...OH bad...thats insest u weird messed up freak... 

(i think u meant ur husband...but bad)


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

the freak said:


> except for the camel toe thing


would you quit it with the whole camel toe thing...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

BJ- said:


> would you quit it with the whole camel toe thing...


thought someone would get a laught out of this.....

*decided i should remove.*
i sure as hell did.

and no im not a pron junkie i got this as a pop up from a site i was on.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> zedro and JM actually do know everything tho...


well, it does beat your intellectual void....


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

Just have to make one comment to those guys who say they are born "more athletic" than women therefore are better at DH/Freeride.

Go and try beat Missy Giove...come back and tell me if you are more athletic.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

BJ- said:


> aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> (running for my bloodly life)
> 
> ...


My old man is my husband...at least that's what I call him...he's not really my Pops...and we don't really do that...Just thought I'd give you guys a nice visual thought since you think the more scantilly clad we are when we ride the better...I was just thinking about the nude bike race in SF earlier and embellished a bit...Hope you have Sweet Dreams now with that thought running through your head...


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

konabiker said:


> thought someone would get a laught out of this.....
> 
> www.ispycameltoe.com
> 
> yes, im a porn junkie.....i got this from a site i was just on.


between me and the lesbians...itll be our secrect...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

BJ- said:


> would you quit it with the whole camel toe thing...


Ahhhh...did I ruin your whole perception on spandex now?? I like how you changed my name to freak...nothing wrong with a twisted mind...as long as I can use it on people like you...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

BJ- said:


> between me and the lesbians...itll be our secrect...


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> if you can envision yourself doing it, you can do it.......
> 
> if you envision yourself eating it, you will eat it....


Yep. Probably the most sage piece of advice I've heard yet on this board.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

personally I think even the ugly chicks look hot with a fox jersey and some baggy mtb shorts


----------



## skink (Jul 15, 2004)

I actually AM a girl...I've only been riding for about two months, but I'm headed to Northstar later today with guys from my lbs.
So....yeah. Some chicks do downhill. Even if it's more like tumbling down on a crappy hardtail....

-skink


----------



## NumbNutz (Apr 8, 2004)

skink said:


> I actually AM a girl...I've only been riding for about two months, but I'm headed to Northstar later today with guys from my lbs.
> So....yeah. Some chicks do downhill. Even if it's more like tumbling down on a crappy hardtail....
> 
> -skink


You downhill like I crosscountry!


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

As long as your having fun thats what matters right.. no matter how you make it down!!


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*aw come on, it's not that bad*



irieness said:


> ...and I wouldn't recommend bothering to read on the women's forum here, unless you're interested in some crap about which mascara to wear when you're riding that won't run so much...and other various girly stuff...


that mascara thread was a joke, wasnt' it?

The WL isn't that bad though. There are a few women over there who dh, but I guess you do have to pick through some girly stuff.

Here's a race report from durango. This chic has been psyching herself up for weeks, to hit that drop. Pretty cool I thought.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=45158

pfunk (not a downhiller, but I sure like going downhill )


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

My wife is a pretty competent downhiller.
Here's a shot from the 12 Hour DH race at Summit here in SoCal a few weeks back.
She did 11 runs and came out unscathed.
Not bad for her first shuttle day on a real DH/FR bike.
I wrecked hard last fall on the rock chute on Westridge....almost broke my femur. My thigh is still indented from the rock. I'm still chicken of that chute, and of my 11 runs, I only went through it 2 times. My wife did it all eleven without thinking. She said it's alot easier on her Bullit than on her Superlight...


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

irieness said:


> Oooh he's gonna be mad that I've been found out cuz I get a little outspoken at times...  ...only if you're a jacka** like gonzostrike though...otherwise we're all about the love...


jackalope? no. see avatar.

Wendigo.

use your brain and research "wendigo" you fool.


----------



## skink (Jul 15, 2004)

skink said:


> I actually AM a girl...I've only been riding for about two months, but I'm headed to Northstar later today with guys from my lbs.
> So....yeah. Some chicks do downhill. Even if it's more like tumbling down on a crappy hardtail....
> 
> -skink


I think after that, I'm probly twice as good as I was before (although that's still not much!). The hardest trail I rode was Flameout (single black diamond), but I must admit to walking over a few sections. The guys I was with were all waaaay better than me, so I was mostly riding alone, with no fear of embarassing myself!

I was definitely riding the only hardtail on that mountain, and one of the few people without full body armor... (there I was in cutoffs, tie-dye, and second-hand shin guards!  )There was one chick who was AMAZING, and I was pretty happy to see any girls up there, since not too many chicks get on the trails where I live, nevermind downhill.

After the beating it took, my fork seems to be leaking a bit, but it's still pretty new, so hopefully under warranty.

As to the Womens Lounge, I like it. There are tampon threads, but those are far outweighed by pictures from rides/races, and talk about bike sizing, repair, upgrading, etc.

-skink


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

skink said:


> I think after that, I'm probly twice as good as I was before (although that's still not much!). The hardest trail I rode was Flameout (single black diamond), but I must admit to walking over a few sections. The guys I was with were all waaaay better than me, so I was mostly riding alone, with no fear of embarassing myself!
> 
> I was definitely riding the only hardtail on that mountain, and one of the few people without full body armor... (there I was in cutoffs, tie-dye, and second-hand shin guards!  )There was one chick who was AMAZING, and I was pretty happy to see any girls up there, since not too many chicks get on the trails where I live, nevermind downhill.
> 
> ...


Hey Skink...what day did you go up there...I was there on Monday and there was a girl with a tye die shirt and cutoffs...but I can't remember what bike she was riding...was that you??


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2004)

*4 More DH chicks...*

waiting for our heli ride to the top of Rainbow in Whistler:


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*I wanna go*



Blue said:


> waiting for our heli ride to the top of Rainbow in Whistler:


I just missed out on a trip to Whistler cuz I make pennies for a living....looks like you girls had a lot of fun!! What is Rainbow like??
Don't ask how I can tell...I just can.
Girl stuff.


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2004)

downhillprincess said:


> I just missed out on a trip to Whistler cuz I make pennies for a living....looks like you girls had a lot of fun!! What is Rainbow like??
> Don't ask how I can tell...I just can.
> Girl stuff.


Well, Whistler wasn't cheap, but it was one of the best weeks of my life!! I even looked at jobs when I was up there, but unless I want to clean hotels, there ain't much else to do. So I will have to live with the memories until next year.....

Rainbow was awesome! We had a huge group of 33 people of all levels, so it took us about 2 hours to get down. It was so cool - we landed on snow, then hiked up for another 20ish minutes, then started our descent. I think we went through every kind of terrain there is. There were some super steep, long chutes - just when you thought your hands were going to give out from braking, it would level out a bit and you would forget the pain until the next chute. To top it all off, we rode "A River Runs Thru It" when we were done, but it was pretty tiring on my Foes, and I bonked toward the end. This was on top of the 4 runs we did before lunch! I have some really cool pics of the whole week at home. I would highly recommend going there - you have a whole year to start saving!


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Blue said:


> Well, Whistler wasn't cheap, but it was one of the best weeks of my life!! I even looked at jobs when I was up there, but unless I want to clean hotels, there ain't much else to do. So I will have to live with the memories until next year.....
> 
> Rainbow was awesome! We had a huge group of 33 people of all levels, so it took us about 2 hours to get down. It was so cool - we landed on snow, then hiked up for another 20ish minutes, then started our descent. I think we went through every kind of terrain there is. There were some super steep, long chutes - just when you thought your hands were going to give out from braking, it would level out a bit and you would forget the pain until the next chute. To top it all off, we rode "A River Runs Thru It" when we were done, but it was pretty tiring on my Foes, and I bonked toward the end. This was on top of the 4 runs we did before lunch! I have some really cool pics of the whole week at home. I would highly recommend going there - you have a whole year to start saving!


Nice to see some more girl DHers...where y'all from and was wondering what the heli ride cost...if you wouldn't mind...I ride a Foes as well...love it... and yeah...unless you're a Canadian...kinda hard to move to Whistler cuz they will employ a Canadian before us...


----------



## skink (Jul 15, 2004)

irieness said:


> Hey Skink...what day did you go up there...I was there on Monday and there was a girl with a tye die shirt and cutoffs...but I can't remember what bike she was riding...was that you??


It was indeed...I have a P2, and a bright orange helmet.
Were you the chick asleep on the bench? Sorry for being kinda loud, if you were...too much adrenaline!

-skink


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ireness said:


> My old man is my husband...at least that's what I call him...he's not really my Pops...and we don't really do that...Just thought I'd give you guys a nice visual thought since you think the more scantilly clad we are when we ride the better...I was just thinking about the nude bike race in SF earlier and embellished a bit...Hope you have Sweet Dreams now with that thought running through your head...


i had nightmares...



ireness said:


> Ahhhh...did I ruin your whole perception on spandex now?? I like how you changed my name to freak...nothing wrong with a twisted mind...as long as I can use it on people like you...


i think i now realise why we have so little chicks on this board... 

why...because ur exactlky that...ur chicks...(shaking head)


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

skink said:


> It was indeed...I have a P2, and a bright orange helmet.
> Were you the chick asleep on the bench? Sorry for being kinda loud, if you were...too much adrenaline!
> 
> -skink


I don't think I was sleeping on the bench although I felt like I wanted to...I have a red Foes with 888 and a red and white full face helmet...I think we said Hi to each other at the benches...I was riding with my hubby who has a Banshee...I also had green cargo cutoffs and a 661 pressure suit on which is unfortunately black...I'll be in So Dak. til the 13 and hopefully go up again on a weekend shortly thereafter...maybe we can hook up and ride together...but I did enjoy Karpiel the best...but my muscles can only handle about 3 or 4 runs on it...I'm still a weakling it seems like...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

BJ- said:


> i had nightmares...
> 
> i think i now realise why we have so little chicks on this board...
> 
> why...because ur exactlky that...ur chicks...(shaking head)


If you only knew what I looked like than you wouldn't have had nightmares....lol

and no...the reason why there aren't so many girls on here is cuz there's little teenage boys on here like you that we would rather not deal with...*grinning innocently*

*actually I am very amused by all on here...including the grommets...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

pfunk said:


> that mascara thread was a joke, wasnt' it?
> 
> The WL isn't that bad though. There are a few women over there who dh, but I guess you do have to pick through some girly stuff.
> 
> ...


Hey I was gonna put your name down here but I didn't know if you still read this forum..
And I don't think that thread was a joke cuz they were actually replying on which ones to wear...but to each their own...it's rare that I wear it anyways let alone riding...rubs off and gets in your eyes and I think the dust is bad enough...(haven't gotten goggles yet)...but I guess there were a few informative threads in there..haven't read it since it started really...may have gotten better...
(edit) just read that post and that's rad...she kicks butt...what an inspiration...


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*northstar*

I am going to be at Northstar in a couple of weeks....anyone else?
Boondocks is a fun one too.....good stuff.


----------



## skink (Jul 15, 2004)

*weakling?!*



irieness said:


> .I'll be in So Dak. til the 13 and hopefully go up again on a weekend shortly thereafter...maybe we can hook up and ride together...but I did enjoy Karpiel the best...but my muscles can only handle about 3 or 4 runs on it...I'm still a weakling it seems like...


Yup, I remember you. I think you passed me once or twice, lol. 
I would love to go again, but I live in Santa Cruz, and it's quite a drive up there. I'm stayin' close to home for a while...after riding those trails, I have the courage for stuff around here I thought was out of my league! 
Speaking of my league, if you were riding Karpiel, you can easily kick my a*s. At the end of the day, my boyfriend convinced me to go down the very last bit, and I still walked half of it, then rolled nice and slow over that jump at the end! I was just waaay too tired to concentrate on a decent line.

It was so very nice to see girls up there....I still haven't seen a chick on a trail where I live. I've seen mabe 4 on the fire roads, and at the trailheads, but never ON the trail. Good to see that we can rip it up as well as the guys!

Kinda cool that we were in the same place tho....guess it's a small world!

-skink


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

dhchick said:


> Hey are there any other chick dhers out there.... It seems like all the other riders out there that are chicks are XC... Aren't there any other down hill chicks out there???? Or are all the dh riders guys?? Not that that is a bad thing bc guys force me to ride harder but Its nice to talk to other girls too just bc they sometimes understand you better or can explain things better(no offence guys). Anyways if there are any girls out there please let me know so I don't feel so alone out here listening to the guys all the time....


I'm no girl but I do hang around the girls that DH too, They are pretty cool. AS for some of the kids on the forum, who say they don't talk to one another. False, DH girls are very social when it come to racing. The only time they can find an understanding is with one another. Not as fast but still who cares its good to have girls out on the hill doing the same thing as the guys. Shows the ass's that its not an all mans world.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

I've found when I'm racing that its fun to kinda stay near a large group of girls riding because they're just having fun, its not so much about "oh sh1t i gotta win" its just kinda chillin trying to stomp stuff and have fun.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ireness said:


> If you only knew what I looked like than you wouldn't have had nightmares....lol
> 
> and no...the reason why there aren't so many girls on here is cuz there's little teenage boys on here like you that we would rather not deal with...*grinning innocently*
> 
> *actually I am very amused by all on here...including the grommets...


hehehehehhe...

well if u think ur hot then show me a pic and prove me wrong (i doubt it) coz quite frankly im kinda...lets say just a tad intimidated by you at the moment...seems as i dont like being picked on by some chick...who has a better bike than me... 

and i resent the fact uve called me a little teenage boy...i turn 17 in 4 months...and if 6' is little then u must be one *HUGE B!TCH...*

and im no grommet...dhracer is a gromit...surly uve seen pics of him...he like 4' 9" or summin he tiny...heheheh his bike is much bigger than him...

what size is ur foes...


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*never say never*

Funny thang is that I live in Santa Cruz as well, ride almost every day, and I can say the same that I have almost NEVER seen another chick out there on the narrow strips.
Hmmm.....though most of the time I have a full face and when I see someone else they usually say something like "What's up dude"..or "Hey bro..."...so alot of times I think I might look like a boy out there...


----------



## kiddo (Aug 15, 2004)

*DHChicks in Canada*

Hey guess what? There are even some of us DHchicks in Canada too!! We don't even ride DH on dog sleds nor do we live in igloos. Wickd...eh? 

To all the stupid "boyz" out there -> we generally have better things to do then sit on a computer all day and post messages on a chick forum unlike you retards.  Just kidding!!

To the ladies out there -> I need some advice. I bought a Specializ'd Enduro Comp this year love it but I want a kicktheboyza$$ freeride bike too. I'm thinking Rocky RMX or a Switch, maybe a SC VP-Free or a Bullit even an Ellsworth Dare, any thoughts or advice would be helpful.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

downhillprincess said:


> Funny thang is that I live in Santa Cruz as well, ride almost every day, and I can say the same that I have almost NEVER seen another chick out there on the narrow strips.
> Hmmm.....though most of the time I have a full face and when I see someone else they usually say something like "What's up dude"..or "Hey bro..."...so alot of times I think I might look like a boy out there...


We've got about 3 or 4 girls on our team who regularly ride that stuff out there. Another 20 that regularly ride the trails, maybe hit the log piles and jumps and then just ooh and ahh at the other ****. I often see women riding out there. Maybe more there than most other places I ride.

here's Ann:
http://www.velobella.org/mov/Ann_RedMbx4.avi

Sabine


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*I have met her...*

I have met Ann at a few DH races...she has chatted quite a bit with my friend Patty who she might remember better than me. I am kinda quiet.
Ann kicks ass!! Didn't she break her arm a little bit ago?? Is she doing better?


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*being from SC and all.....*

[To the ladies out there -> I need some advice. I bought a Specializ'd Enduro Comp this year love it but I want a kicktheboyza$$ freeride bike too. I'm thinking Rocky RMX or a Switch, maybe a SC VP-Free or a Bullit even an Ellsworth Dare, any thoughts or advice would be helpful.[/QUOTE]

Being from Santa Cruz and being close with some of the cool guys over at SC Bikes...I would definitely steer you towards a VP Free or Bullit. I own a few Santa Cruz bikes and find them to be awesome bikes...Bullits are sweet cuz you can build them light or beefy...and still huck some major stuff on them. VP Free's seem to be smooth rides, but not so great on the pedaling - WORD of mouth. Don't have one myself.
IF you already have a light bike, go for the VP Free and build it DH style. OR go the bullit route and MOnster T it - 
Either bike, you will be happy I think
BUT what do I know, cuz I am just a chick.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

downhillprincess said:


> I have met Ann at a few DH races...she has chatted quite a bit with my friend Patty who she might remember better than me. I am kinda quiet.
> Ann kicks ass!! Didn't she break her arm a little bit ago?? Is she doing better?


She broke something..a cbone I think. I hear she has been riding again, but I haven't talked to her in a bit. Hopefully we'll see her come cross season. In addition to being an amazing downhiller, she is also a top cross country and cyclocross racer. If only we could keep her from thrashing herself!

Sabine


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2004)

irieness said:


> Nice to see some more girl DHers...where y'all from and was wondering what the heli ride cost...if you wouldn't mind...I ride a Foes as well...love it... and yeah...unless you're a Canadian...kinda hard to move to Whistler cuz they will employ a Canadian before us...


The heli ride was pretty cheap - $115 CDN (about $85 US). I don't know if we got a special rate cause of our group size, but I would have paid a lot more than that.

3 of us in the heli pic are from SoCal, where we spend most of our time shopping, doing our makeup, and looking for perspective rich husbands.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*we should ride sometime*



irieness said:


> Hey I was gonna put your name down here but I didn't know if you still read this forum..
> And I don't think that thread was a joke cuz they were actually replying on which ones to wear...but to each their own...it's rare that I wear it anyways let alone riding...rubs off and gets in your eyes and I think the dust is bad enough...(haven't gotten goggles yet)...but I guess there were a few informative threads in there..haven't read it since it started really...may have gotten better...
> (edit) just read that post and that's rad...she kicks butt...what an inspiration...


You're near santa cruz, aren't you? I'll be moving next year. We should hook up for a ride sometime before then. I don't quite step it up like you do, but pretty much only ride with my husband. It'd be fun to ride with a girl that could teach me a few things.

mascara always made my eyes itch! I do curl my lashes though


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

Whistler looks amazing only been there in the winter never in the summer to ride... Even though I only live 3 hrs away.. the hubby and I are wanting to plan a trip there before the summer ends though, does anyone know of any cheap places to stay??


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

BJ- said:


> hehehehehhe...
> 
> well if u think ur hot then show me a pic and prove me wrong (i doubt it) coz quite frankly im kinda...lets say just a tad intimidated by you at the moment...seems as i dont like being picked on by some chick...who has a better bike than me...
> 
> ...


I'm not picking on you my friend...just thought you had a sense of humor...guess not...and I have no need to prove my looks to you...not to mention it was a joke...although if you look in the dictionary next to "Hot chick" there's a pic of me...that's a joke too...could care less if you think I'm hot cuz my hubby does...
I'm 29 on Mon...so yeah...you're a little teenage boy no matter what your size is cuz I'm an old hag  ...and I'm 6'3" 250 lbs...  so I guess you should be intimidated...and grommet isn't necessarily a derogatory name...just a slang word I like to use for y'all...
and I'd imagine my Foes is an xxxxxl since I'm such a huge B*tch....
and if you can't tell by now...I've just been having fun messing with ya...not trying to make ya feel bad...especial (damned laptop) especially since you live on the other side of the world from me...there's no need to start Sh*t with anyone...peace my friend


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

pfunk said:


> You're near santa cruz, aren't you? I'll be moving next year. We should hook up for a ride sometime before then. I don't quite step it up like you do, but pretty much only ride with my husband. It'd be fun to ride with a girl that could teach me a few things.
> 
> mascara always made my eyes itch! I do curl my lashes though


I live in Chico, but I love Santa Cruz...so I would love to get together to ride...I also usually only ride with my hubby or him and his friends...I've only ridden with a girl once...and she wasn't too keen on riding...and I'm sure you could teach me a few things as well...

and I think everyone missed my point on the whole makeup thing...I just don't get why anyone would want to waste the time putting it on only to get all sweaty and have it smear off...exercising and makeup just don't mix for me...I think the point is to have your riding skills look good not your face...I save that for later when I can put on a skirt and look like a girl from head to toe...I guess I'd rather impress people with my riding than my looks when I'm on the trail...but then again I've already found my man...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Blue said:


> The heli ride was pretty cheap - $115 CDN (about $85 US). I don't know if we got a special rate cause of our group size, but I would have paid a lot more than that.
> 
> 3 of us in the heli pic are from SoCal, where we spend most of our time shopping, doing our makeup, and looking for perspective rich husbands.


Thanks for the info...I used to live in OB...but got sick of all the people and traffic...good luck on the husband hunt...sounds like you need some rich ones if you girls like to shop so much and spend all the time looking good...I enjoy doing that as well...but prefer spending most of my time in the outdoors instead...it seems it's the only way I get to spend time with my husband...not to mention I just enjoy nature....


----------



## NumbNutz (Apr 8, 2004)

BJ- said:


> hehehehehhe...
> 
> well if u think ur hot then show me a pic and prove me wrong (i doubt it) coz quite frankly im kinda...lets say just a tad intimidated by you at the moment...seems as i dont like being picked on by some chick...who has a better bike than me...
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing me why the women on here get pissed off by the guys


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ireness said:


> I'm not picking on you my friend...just thought you had a sense of humor...guess not...and I have no need to prove my looks to you...not to mention it was a joke...although if you look in the dictionary next to "Hot chick" there's a pic of me...that's a joke too...could care less if you think I'm hot cuz my hubby does...
> I'm 29 on Mon...so yeah...you're a little teenage boy no matter what your size is cuz I'm an old hag ...and I'm 6'3" 250 lbs... so I guess you should be intimidated...and grommet isn't necessarily a derogatory name...just a slang word I like to use for y'all...
> and I'd imagine my Foes is an xxxxxl since I'm such a huge B*tch....
> and if you can't tell by now...I've just been having fun messing with ya...not trying to make ya feel bad...especial (damned laptop) especially since you live on the other side of the world from me...there's no need to start Sh*t with anyone...peace my friend


no offence intended...i was also joking...u my friend are the one who cannot take a joke...keep it real...

anyways...

downhill princess...id say to go for the vpfree with a DH build with maby a 888 or summin...that way you wont have to make up for the rear by putting such a big fork like a monster on it...but either way thye would be nice bikes...

any of u girls ride pink bikes...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> jackalope? no. see avatar.
> 
> Wendigo.
> 
> use your brain and research "wendigo" you fool.


you suck as a person gonzo...all I need to say...

edit: and I wouldn't bother researching anything for you...and you probably suck at riding too...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

BJ- said:


> no offence intended...i was also joking...u my friend are the one who cannot take a joke...keep it real...
> 
> anyways...
> 
> ...


you make no sense...must be the age...every post I've quoted you on has been a joke...guess you young aussies can't understand sarcasm...keep it real???...did ya just learn that saying and had to throw it in?? cuz your whole post is total jibberish...if ya want real... I'm 5'9" 126 lbs...blond/blue....real enough for ya?? and there was no offense ever taken...just fun and games here...


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

MTBR Downhill - Freeride Forums...Crazy Lady said:


> you make no sense...must be the age...every post I've quoted you on has been a joke...guess you young aussies can't understand sarcasm...keep it real???...did ya just learn that saying and had to throw it in?? cuz your whole post is total jibberish...if ya want real... I'm 5'9" 126 lbs...blond/blue....real enough for ya?? and there was no offense ever taken...just fun and games here...


ahahahahhahahahhahaha...u sure are a piece of work u know...

bit loopy tho...

and us young aussies as you so "blunty" put it can understand sarcasm...

ahahah...my post is jibberish...i quite happen to think it made sence...its u my friend that has trouble stringing togeather a sentence when ur fingers make contact with a keyboard..."keep it real???...did ya just learn that saying and had to throw it in??"...of course i didnt...ahahahah...what the hell are u on about...my and my boys allways say that to ppl who arnt makin sence...like for example...

whatever girlie...keep it real...

(is that like aussie slang or summin coz we say it all the time...coz dunno bout u weird US ppl who call tomato sauce ketchup and a ute a truck)


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

BJ- said:


> ahahahahhahahahhahaha...u sure are a piece of work u know...
> 
> bit loopy tho...
> 
> ...


alrighty...done with you cuz you are way too immature to understand anything...and since you started to try and make fun of the US...wonder why we're the most powerful country...must be cuz we're so weird huh?? Sorry you think saying young aussies is so blunt...must be your age coming through again kiddo...cuz there's nothing to read into there...

and in case you wanted to know...you're using the term "keep it real" in the wrong context...at least according to us weird americans (what would we know though since we most likely made it up...wonder why everyone tries to copy our trends and then talk trash about us...is it you all wish you had it as good as us but won't admit it)...but then again that saying came and went a long time ago here...must just take a while to get down to y'all...

you're trying to argue something that's not there to argue...I was never trying to make you understand anything...just enjoying poking a little fun at everything you try and say...and I have no trouble making sentences...but you could learn to spell...and try rereading your post...it's jibberish cuz you type sentences like "what the hell are u on about"...what kind of sentence is that?? I thought you people down there spoke english as well...Are you some backwoods hillbilly with your own sort of language?? I suggest you go back and play with the kids on the playground...at least they'll let you feel like you're as intelligent as you think you are...


----------



## ditchdiver56 (Feb 10, 2004)

BJ- said:


> (is that like aussie slang or summin coz we say it all the time...coz dunno bout u weird US ppl who call tomato sauce ketchup and a ute a truck)


What the heck is a "ute"?

And tomato sauce and ketchup are completely different things. Tomato sauce is for spagetti, ketchup is for hamburgers.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ahahahahahhahahahahahah...



ditchdiver said:


> What the heck is a "ute"?
> 
> And tomato sauce and ketchup are completely different things. Tomato sauce is for spagetti, ketchup is for hamburgers


tomato sauce...it what we call ketchup seems as its made from tomatos...DAR...

a ute is a car with a tray...

and spagetti sauce is simply that...spagettie sauce...



ireness said:


> alrighty...done with you cuz you are way too immature to understand anything...and since you started to try and make fun of the US...wonder why we're the most powerful country...must be cuz we're so weird huh?? Sorry you think saying young aussies is so blunt...must be your age coming through again kiddo...cuz there's nothing to read into there...
> 
> and in case you wanted to know...you're using the term "keep it real" in the wrong context...at least according to us weird americans (what would we know though since we most likely made it up...wonder why everyone tries to copy our trends and then talk trash about us...is it you all wish you had it as good as us but won't admit it)...but then again that saying came and went a long time ago here...must just take a while to get down to y'all...
> 
> you're trying to argue something that's not there to argue...I was never trying to make you understand anything...just enjoying poking a little fun at everything you try and say...and I have no trouble making sentences...but you could learn to spell...and try rereading your post...it's jibberish cuz you type sentences like "what the hell are u on about"...what kind of sentence is that?? I thought you people down there spoke english as well...Are you some backwoods hillbilly with your own sort of language?? I suggest you go back and play with the kids on the playground...at least they'll let you feel like you're as intelligent as you think you are...


im pushing the wrong button here...

im not dissin no one...ur just cutting sick...it dont make sence...what did i say that ticked u off...

hehehehheheheh...crazy lady... 

if ur taking offence to what im saying then grow up...ur how old...im not bagging u...u may be playing with me again and for that...i can respect that...but if i am ticking u off then...sorry...

and trust me...u patriotic americans...are the problem here...us aussies are laid back and kool were not the ones killing everyone and pissing ppl off...were simply sitting back on the bench drinking beer watcing ur retarded army kill its self...ahahhaha...more americans in iraq have like been killed by americans...DAR...lets see what happens when i fly a black hawk into another...LOL...is this ticking grren ball in my hand an apple...LOL...

sorry...the whole bluntly thing was a joke...u know ha ha...do u have difficult with that...H...AAAR...H...AAAR...ur turn now...can u do it... 

sorry ive pissed u of girlie...u used to be kool before u started to take offence to things that wernt meant to be offencive...and i dont care if i cant spell...its coz i type so fast...

anyways...i await to see what u have to say...seems as ur currently viewing the thread...


----------



## ditchdiver56 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey now, I'll give you break since you're 17, but it's not cool joking about serious stuff like that. Especially since my brother is part of my "retarded army". (well, Marines actually).

And weren't the Aussies originally helping us in Iraq? But then they pulled out and ran?


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ditchdiver said:


> Hey now, I'll give you break since you're 17, but it's not cool joking about serious stuff like that. Especially since my brother is part of my "retarded army". (well, Marines actually).
> 
> And weren't the Aussies originally helping us in Iraq? But then they pulled out and ran?


ok...

us aussies havnt pulled out yet...some did but...its just our retarded government is having an ellection and there using its as a leeway for voters...vote me in and ill bring our army back...

the US army isnt retarded...just under trained and under experienced...u guys have some nice stuff tho...our army trains for 12months before you can even go to war if ur a conscription...and if u wanna join the army u have go through more training...ive been to bases etc...and shot stuff...F88 styers M203s etc...and seen some of the morons who try out for the army...so yeh sorry...some moron will allways slip under to fence...but seriosly tho...i know more about guns etc than half the dam tryerouterers...lol...5 of em failed a test coz when they were told to simply load the gun and continue firing they pout it on safty...unloaded it and then reloaded it...by that time i had allready shot off a magazine...and was loading a new one...the dude was screaming at them..."what the hell are u doing...somone is shooting at you load and shoot...dont put it on saefty" lol...morons...

anyways...im bagging my own country this time...so sorry...


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2004)

irieness said:


> Thanks for the info...I used to live in OB...but got sick of all the people and traffic...good luck on the husband hunt...sounds like you need some rich ones if you girls like to shop so much and spend all the time looking good...I enjoy doing that as well...but prefer spending most of my time in the outdoors instead...it seems it's the only way I get to spend time with my husband...not to mention I just enjoy nature....


I do hope you understand I was joking  Oh well, off to ride now....


----------



## DH Diva (May 25, 2004)

*hi there!*

dhchick-Hi there. I ran into this thread a little late but I wanted to say hi. I ride/race DH. I don't post on here much because I'm usually riding or travelling to ride/race during the summer months and I just don't have time. That was until I broke both my hands and shattered one of my wrists 5 weeks ago. Now that I'm starting to get more mobile I have a feeling I will be spending a lot of time in the message boards entertaining myself! If you ever want to chat or have any questions just let me know. I really enjoy meeting other mtb girls.

PS-Not to try and promote another site, but ridemonkey has tons of women riders and a lot of them dh and freeride. You should check it out if your looking to meet more gals on the women's scene.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Blue said:


> I do hope you understand I was joking  Oh well, off to ride now....


Mine was a joke as well...I hope you weren't joking about the rich man part...cuz we need to take them for all they got...right??


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

DH Diva said:


> dhchick-Hi there. I ran into this thread a little late but I wanted to say hi. I ride/race DH. I don't post on here much because I'm usually riding or travelling to ride/race during the summer months and I just don't have time. That was until I broke both my hands and shattered one of my wrists 5 weeks ago. Now that I'm starting to get more mobile I have a feeling I will be spending a lot of time in the message boards entertaining myself! If you ever want to chat or have any questions just let me know. I really enjoy meeting other mtb girls.
> 
> PS-Not to try and promote another site, but ridemonkey has tons of women riders and a lot of them dh and freeride. You should check it out if your looking to meet more gals on the women's scene.


Sorry to hear about your injury...nice of you to stop in and say Hi...thanks for letting us know about other women on ridemonkey...there aren't too many here...where ya from??


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

BJ- said:


> ...
> 
> im pushing the wrong button here...
> 
> ...


being patriotic is not a problem...we're just happy to live where we live...not that I had anything to do with it...just came out of my mama in this country...yeah some people get out of hand with it...but when the whole world trashes us for having it so good...kind of gets old...either do something to make your country better or move...
and not all of us believe in the war...so next time you open your mouth about our occupation in Iraq...maybe you should make sure the person you're speaking to thinks it's a good thing...
and no you didn't piss me off...blood pressure hasn't been raised a bit by you...it's just that your remarks aren't really funny...your jokes aren't really jokes...and I just enjoy twisting everything around on you...I suppose our sense of humor is quite different...if you go back and read what I have written in response to you it has all been very sarcastic...
and you're the one that tries to make low blows to me...haven't called you one name except for grommet...and that's cuz you are a grommet...(a young kid)...I seem to recall you calling me quite a few things...other than that...you're just sticking your own foot in your mouth...but that's ok cuz I do that on a regular basis...I've just learned to admit it and move on...
No harm intended on either end I'm sure...hope you enjoyed your ride!!!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

irieness said:


> trying to explain something to BJ...


you should just put BJ on your ignore list like the other half of us have alreay, he never has anything worthwhile or informative to say anyway.......
and now i don't even have to skip over his nonsence, the settings allow me to never even notice he was there..........


----------



## DH Diva (May 25, 2004)

irieness said:


> Sorry to hear about your injury...nice of you to stop in and say Hi...thanks for letting us know about other women on ridemonkey...there aren't too many here...where ya from??


I live in Oregon.


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

DH diva- I am so sorry to hear about your accident that totally sucks.. how long of a recovery are you looking at??


----------



## DH Diva (May 25, 2004)

dhchick said:


> DH diva- I am so sorry to hear about your accident that totally sucks.. how long of a recovery are you looking at??


My worst arm will probably in a cast through late december/early january. The other hand, probably no more than another 6 weeks. I have been informed by my doctors (I have a whole freakin team!!) that there is no way I will be able to race next season. We'll see though. I love to prove the doctors wrong! I should at least be able to ride some XC/trail by early spring.


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Here's where you can find other women riders!*

Geeeez, I can see why a woman would want to find some other women to talk with since most of you guys are so pathetic.

So, back to the original woman posting. Go to ridemonkey.com, then click on forums, scroll down and and you will find a category called Mudd Honnies. I'm sure you will find other women with common riding interest in there.


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

67degrees said:


> Geeeez, I can see why a woman would want to find some other women to talk with since most of you guys are so pathetic.
> 
> So, back to the original woman posting. Go to ridemonkey.com, then click on forums, scroll down and and you will find a category called Mudd Honnies. I'm sure you will find other women with common riding interest in there.


Thanks I will check that out... I was just wanting to see how many women were around on this site... seems like everyone here was male... But Its nice to see some of the other women posting now!


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

DH Diva- How did it happen I asume that you were riding? I have never broken any bones riding yet... Not sure if that means that I'm not riding hard enough or what!


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*figured that out when I found the norcal teaser video*



irieness said:


> I live in Chico, but I love Santa Cruz


I'm one of those peeps from the bay area that thinks I live in Norcal  I have ridden with some other women, but more xc oriented. Although I'm pretty tame compared to you I think.



irieness said:


> and I think everyone missed my point on the whole makeup thing...I just don't get why anyone would want to waste the time putting it on only to get all sweaty and have it smear off...exercising and makeup just don't mix for me...


When I used to go to the gym, I'd always see a few ladies with lots of makeup on. Seemed bizare, so I know what you mean.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you should just put BJ on your ignore list like the other half of us have alreay, he never has anything worthwhile or informative to say anyway.......
> and now i don't even have to skip over his nonsence, the settings allow me to never even notice he was there..........


Yeah I know...it was kind of fun at first messing with him...but I now realize he's not smart enough to even say anything intelligent enough to comprehend...not to mention I'm in So. Dak. and it gets boring here at night...unless you want to get drunk with the same people that were at the bar when I was too young to even be in there...It'd be cool if you guys make it up to ride in the near future...you'll enjoy all the new stunts...although I haven't been home to see most of them yet...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

BJ- said:


> and i dont care if i cant spell...its coz i type so fast...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm sorry, but I just had to point this out...it's not cuz you type so fast...you've misspelled the same words over and over again..and they're not typos...maybe you should spend more time working on your studies than trying to be cool on here...at least then we could understand what you're trying to say...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

pfunk said:


> I'm one of those peeps from the bay area that thinks I live in Norcal  I have ridden with some other women, but more xc oriented. Although I'm pretty tame compared to you I think.
> 
> No worries...baycal/ norcal...same dif in my book...it's all Cali....and I'd be a lot tamer if I wasn't married to such a hardcore rider...I see what they all do and it seems to be the norm cuz it's all I see...so I think I need to try and keep up...we all pretty much started riding at the same time...but I HATE getting hurt cuz I'm really a wuss...still haven't mastered not panicking when I'm about to wreck...especially when I'm up on a skinny...but hopefully I will conquer it sometime soon...
> 
> When I used to go to the gym, I'd always see a few ladies with lots of makeup on. Seemed bizare, so I know what you mean.


I guess they gotta do what they gotta do to feel good about themselves though...I shouldn't be so judgemental...
edit: crazy... I just looked at the post and don't know how I did it...but the middle paragraph is what I wrote as well...not pfunk...


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ireness said:


> I'm sorry, but I just had to point this out...it's not cuz you type so fast...you've misspelled the same words over and over again..and they're not typos...maybe you should spend more time working on your studies than trying to be cool on here...at least then we could understand what you're trying to say...





WCH said:


> you should just put BJ on your ignore list like the other half of us have alreay, he never has anything worthwhile or informative to say anyway.......
> and now i don't even have to skip over his nonsence, the settings allow me to never even notice he was there..........





zachdank said:


> exactly


ppl have feelings u know...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

irieness said:


> ..........It'd be cool if you guys make it up to ride in the near future...you'll enjoy all the new stunts...although I haven't been home to see most of them yet...


i'm trying to work something out for the weekend of oct 1st -3rd............


----------



## ghr7891 (Feb 27, 2004)

I am a chick rider... meaning I ride chicks of course!


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

ghr7891 said:


> I am a chick rider... meaning I ride chicks of course!


Very Funny HaHaHa!!!!


----------



## DH Diva (May 25, 2004)

dhchick said:


> DH Diva- How did it happen I asume that you were riding? I have never broken any bones riding yet... Not sure if that means that I'm not riding hard enough or what!


Yup I was on my bike when it happened. I was doing a steep rocky chute with a drop off in the middle of it. My friend who was watching says that a big rock had rolled down into the landing of the rut after she went down it. I guess I dropped into the chute, landed the drop off fine, but landed with my front wheel right in front of the rock in the landing. The chute was so steep that it pitched me over the bars and I free fell probably 10-15 feet vertical. I didn't hit the ground until the bottom, which was pretty much a huge rock garden. I knew my right wrist and hand were screwed right away. I didn't find out my left hand was broken until a couple weeks later. I looked pretty ugly! Here's a couple picts we took the week after.

PS- I was wearing a full dainese and a MX full face, and still got this banged up!!


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

DH Diva- Thats crazy!! I hate to say this after how beat up you are but I really think you where lucky not to have done more damage! After you are fully healed do you think you will have any hesitation about getting back on your bike... or with attempting the same line? I know my self that there is one line that I wiped out hard on and I still have a hard time riding it for the first few times after it happened I even walked that section... And I didn't even break any bones.. just screwed up my shoulder.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

*such an astute observation*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> funny that you replied to this comment. we all know the chicks don't really talk to each other, they are mostly too busy trying to step it up and impress the guys (mostly to thier demise)
> but i believe you are a chick, you have made numerous references to your husband..... no dude looking for chicks would try to pull that one...


such an astute observation to go completely unanswered...

I'd argue that we DO talk to each other... but only when it doesn't interfere with stepping it up to impress the guys...  But you can't deny that guys are guilty of the same. 

I admit that if it weren't for the males influencing me to be tough, ride harder, push the edge, etc., I wouldn't be half the rider I am today... but when I started riding I didn't know _any _ women riders. And I confess I hesitated to ride with women because I don't like a lot of chatter on the trail and didn't want to ride with anyone who would freak if I endo-ed and got bloody or crashed in a ravine (which I did on a regular basis as a beginner). That was before I discovered that trail chatter/whimpage factor is gender neutral and person-specific...

Now ( a year later) I know a lot of women athletes, riders, dh-ers. They're unlike any other women I know. They are tough and smart and dignified (mostly). I would venture to say that women athletes (especially in extreme male-dominated sports) relate to each other in a way completely different from women non-athletes.

They don't have to prove anything to anyone, but love the opportuunity to challenge themselves and those around them, be they male or female.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> such an astute observation to go completely unanswered...
> 
> I'd argue that we DO talk to each other... but only when it doesn't interfere with stepping it up to impress the guys...  But you can't deny that guys are guilty of the same.
> ...............................................


don't get me wrong, i am guilty of getting the women to step it up. most of the time, getting them to bigger/faster than they even could imagine. but because most of the cats in my crew have skills and can make some things seem so easy and effortless, it usually only requires a little coaching. (i would never try to get someone to clean something i wasn't 100% sure it was truely within their abilities) oddly enough, a lot less than the guys i've coached along the way, but then that also goes back to the original statement. most women feel like they have something to prove so they will try something that is over their heads in hopes of impressing someone. i have seen this scenario way too many times. with the end result usually ending up with me helping carry someone out to the truck.... but i still keep doing it, i love to help the women push their envelopes.....

i 100% agree with your chatter statement, even though i've been known to chatter a lot there is no whimpage factor thrown in. but otherwise i do agree, usually the most chatter is coming from the most inexperienced/nervous rider in the clan. like the constant babble is going to disgiuse their fear....

and lastly yes, i've eaten it a few times trying to step it up for the women as well.....


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

*trail anthropology...*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> don't get me wrong, i am guilty of getting the women to step it up.


  


.WestCoastHucker. said:


> it usually only requires a little coaching. oddly enough, a lot less than the guys i've coached along the way,


I think women take instruction better, to make a broad sweping generality alienating 1/4 of the population... (half the men will admit I'm right)


.WestCoastHucker. said:


> most women feel like they have something to prove


QUESTION: what do you mean? I'm not sure I agree.



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> so they will try something that is over their heads in hopes of impressing someone.


Hmmm.... OK, this is probably true for me more often than not, but I'm still unsure about the _something to prove _ statement.


.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i 100% agree with your chatter statement, even though i've been known to chatter a lot there is no whimpage factor thrown in.


Ah. Chatter does not equal whimpage. Some people are tough, even experienced and confident riders, they just talk a lot. Others say nothing, but then don't like to ride through the mud. I look to avoid both most of the time.


----------



## NumbNutz (Apr 8, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> I think women take instruction better, to make a broad sweping generality alienating 1/4 of the population... (half the men will admit I'm right)


I consider myself alienated. As someone who does training, I have found some women take instruction better then some men, but some men take instruction better then some women. Sound like a fairly weak position to take? That is because it is!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> ...QUESTION: what do you mean? I'm not sure I agree......


something to prove......

that they deserve the respect of the male riders, mostly because it is a male dominated sport. i will admit, when the phrase "female rider" goes thru my head, i sort of get images of timid ladies trying unsucessfully navigate thier route thru a rockgarden or stuttering thru a rooty section with difficulty. (there a TON of male riders that also fit in this classification also) unfortunately, this is also the image in a lot of women DHers heads. although it is mostly the newbies, newbies make up a majority of the clan (men and women) so therefor, a lot of women feel the need to prove to us males that they belong there and deserve our respect....

the ladies don't usually realize, but the dudes don't really mind waiting for them and are already way stoked that they even came out.....


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

*so, really it's not WOMEN, per se, but NEWBIES.*

yeah, that quote box thing can get pretty annoying.

_"that they deserve the respect of the male riders, mostly because it is a male dominated sport."_

OK, at first glance, you're saying:
women think they deserve respect by virtue of being female in a male-dominated arena. "I showed up, didn't I? Where are my accolades?" (I know I probably shouldn't use these $10 words on a mtb site, but... whatever.)

But I think you WANT to say (ah-hem)  :
1. male and female *beginner riders * tend to ride over their abilities in a misguided attempt to impress the regulars, i.e., "See, I'm tough, I can ride with you. I can go through/over all the things you do. Please invite me to ride with you again..."

2. women riders (especially beginners) should understand that they are already one rung above the beginner males respect-wise, simply by virtue of being female AND on the trail. They can rest assured that they WILL be invited back, and they don't have to do anything to impress the boys but like to ride.

Is this a fair assessment?

OK, now this part I'm confused on again. Bear with me - I'm trying to get into the male psyche, and it's a scary place sometimes...

_"unfortunately, this is also the image in a lot of women DHers heads."_
QUESTION: what do you mean here?

Finally, you say:
_"a lot of women feel the need to prove to us males that they belong there and deserve our respect...."_

I can only speak for myself... I love bikes. I was introduced to the fat tire just over a year ago. It took me a while (about 6 or so races) before I felt comfortable enough on a MTX course or a DH course to go at my own pace, not get rattled by some fast guy on my tail, learn that HE UNDERSTANDS that it's practice and that I paid for my race entry just like him and it's OK to go at my own pace, and eventually I did learn to PULL OVER to the side and tell him to pass me for goodness sake and not think I had to GO GO GO.

But as a newbie, nobody told me these things. I was just a chick in the way on the DH course (disguised in full armour as a slow pre-pubescent boy who got even less respect...). I didn't want to feel out of place, even though I really did. I wanted to feel like I _did _ belong there, even though I wasn't really sure. I didn't know what I was doing... but I was willing to learn. I wanted to ask questions, but I didn't want to bother anyone. Didn't want to get in the fast girl/guy's way. Didn't know that-- truth be told --almost anyone at DH practice would gladly give me advice or do a run with me. (Same with XC, I've found.)

Now you know what goes on inside a girl's head the first few times at the DH practice, or with a new XC ride group.

-sunny


----------

